# OHHH Awful puns :D



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are terrible, yet amusing


----------



## Power Costumes (Aug 23, 2014)

What does a skeleton order at a restaurant? 

Spare ribs


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Q: What do you call a witch on summer vacation?
A: A sandwitch.

Q: What did the vampire say to his ex wife?
A: Fangs for the memories.

Q: What did the zombie say when asked what 2 + 18 x 5 x 88 divided 9 equals?
A: Uhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A Skeleton walked into a Bar. "Give me a pitcher of Beer and a Mop!".. as found carved inside the Great Pyramid, long, long ago.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

What's a werewolf's favorite holiday???

HOWL-oween.


Why did the zombie's dog run away???

You'd run away too if your name was "UUUUUUUUUHHHHH....."


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> What's a werewolf's favorite holiday???
> 
> HOWL-oween.
> 
> ...



Maaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaa!! Love it . . .


----------

